# Lee Lakosky new Sight



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

It almost looks like a Spot Hogg Hogg Father sight. I heard that Cameron Haynes switched from a 7 pin to a single pin Spot Hogg sight.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just asked a simple question. Looks like someone is in a mood


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

What was Tiffany wearing?


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

bones1768 said:


> Just asked a simple question. Looks like someone is in
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a link?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

SHPoet said:


> Wow. I thought he shot deer with arrows.


Be nice please


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Here it is.

http://mathewsinc.com/media/video-gallery/#29087

Steve


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I also saw where rage is one of their sponsors now


----------



## 117149 (Nov 21, 2008)

hogg father


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Was wondering does anybodyknow what weight Lee hunts with. 60 or 70 Pounds?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

definately a spot hogg sight


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

fordnut said:


> I also saw where rage is one of their sponsors now


Old news


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> What was Tiffany wearing?


You have my attention............


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Spot Hogg Hogg Father


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

As above deff spothogg.hoggfather is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Viper69 said:


> What was Tiffany wearing?


That is what I was thinking, who cares about Lee. LOL


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

SHPoet said:


> Wow. I thought he shot deer with arrows.


LMAO! Very funny!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Viper69 said:


> What was Tiffany wearing?


x2, x2!:thumbs_up


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Looked at it again it looks like a hoggernaught sight ARM (rail) with a dail like the tommy?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

He has been known to shoot the G5 optix with the movey pin. But, in the veedieo he is shooting a Spawt Hawg


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

bones1768 said:


> I was just on Facebook and Lee was talking about the new helium and how great it was. It also looked like a sliding single pin sight on it also. It then showed him shooting the 190" deer with the bow and the sight was on the bow.
> 
> So the question is what sight is it. Maybe its me, but it doesn't look like a G5.
> 
> Any ideas.


absolutlely spott hogg sight


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It's one of the Spot Hogg Slider type sights


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I talked with both Lee and Tiffany for close to an hour last week in Vegas at Rocky Mountain Elk Foundations nationals event and they were great to talk too.Sorry about the hijack.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Hogg Father for sure!!!!!!!!!!!! the dial nob and dovetail mount gives it away.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

BJ3 said:


> The fact people care what sight he is using is pretty sad IMO.


Well they may have liked the looks of it and wanted to know more info on it.Hence Lees job,which is in part to promote the equipment he uses.He is doing his job well.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..I have the same sight on my 3D bow..2011 Hoyt Alphaburner...minus the dovetail extension...


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

DenCMSC said:


> Probably at least 25 people ordering one right now, even though they have no clue what it actually looks like or how it works....sad sad sad


If I am correct he is suppose to make people buy the gear he sponsors right?? He is a promoter like all of the pro's and they are SUPPOSED to sell the equipment to others.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree we are all on a sight that can have a 10 page thread debating which muzzy cuts better, or if MO breakup or treestand is a better pattern. What sight Lee is shooting is just as a viable thread as 80%of the others on here. Not that I am bashing. I just realize that we are all very passionate about archery and can see the humor in the hair splitting we all do.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Best all around sight made !*

The Hogg Father can do it all from hunting, to 3-D, to Spots. :thumbs_up


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks like a spot hogg to me to.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Lee probably wanted one after seeing that Cameron Hanes was using one this year! He probably got the spot hogg bug and had to get one!


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

I have seen that tiffany shoots the hogg father also.


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

paulhood77 said:


> Was wondering does anybodyknow what weight Lee hunts with. 60 or 70 Pounds?



Almost psitive it is 70# for Lee and 50# or 55# for Tff.


----------



## NWbowdude (Jan 11, 2012)

What do those retail?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

NWbowdude said:


> What do those retail?


Mine cost around $337.00 with wrapped single pin scope.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sagittarius said:


> Mine cost around $337.00 with wrapped single pin scope.


:mg: Really? That doesn't look like a hunting sight to me.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think they are a great sight, but I don't get the idea of putting one on a helium.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

The Hogg Father, due to its features, design, and finish is great for hunting ! :thumbs_up
I have mine on a hunting bow and my next bow will probably have a Hogg Father aboard too. 
As far as a pure spot bow like my silver Bowman, I might choose an Axcel, HTM, or CBE.
But for a combination sight for hunting, 3-D, or even spots, the Hogg Father has no equal.
Well, not all around equal, JMO.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Sagittarius said:


> Mine cost around $337.00 with wrapped single pin scope.


Thats quite an expensive sight, Ive been looking at them before this post and the cost wooooooo weeee.. but what isn't getting more expensive these days.


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

And his weight? Why? Shoot what you are comfy with.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> What was Tiffany wearing?


:hug:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rod Savini said:


> Lee probably wanted one after seeing that Cameron Hanes was using one this year! He probably got the spot hogg bug and had to get one!


Can't say I blame him, I have caught the same bug myself. Spot hogg sights are some of the best sights out there IMO.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lee and Tiffiany are good for the sport and represent it well. Both class acts. 

Lee and Tiffiany both take the sport serious and have done well. Wish them continued success.

I have shot a few 3d rounds with Tiffiany and met Lee as well at a benefit shoot here in Oklahoma. Garantee both dont act like there better than anyone else. We need more like them in the industry.
DB


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I would guess that if Lee and Tiffany left G5 for Rage that they would also not use their sights as well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

BJ3 said:


> The fact people care what sight he is using is pretty sad IMO.


 I agree he is just a guy like the rest of us with some good land to hunt.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Travis Shaw said:


> I agree he is just a guy like the rest of us with some good land to hunt.


Has Lee or Tiffiany ever said they were different. He just giving his opionion. If you ever meet them you soon realize they are more like average joes and dont come off with a better than others attitude.
DB


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rod Savini said:


> If I am correct he is suppose to make people buy the gear he sponsors right?? He is a promoter like all of the pro's and they are SUPPOSED to sell the equipment to others.



Yes, yes he is lol. Im looking to buy a Hogg Father now. :thumb:


----------



## Eric J (Jul 10, 2008)

Lee uses what he is given not what he thinks is best. Fact


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Eric J said:


> Lee uses what he is given not what he thinks is best. Fact


Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am still laughing. Fact eh? MMmmmm. Ok if you say so.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Can't say I blame him, I have caught the same bug myself. Spot hogg sights are some of the best sights out there IMO.


I got the bug just looking at them! Cameron Hanes and Lee and Tiff are shooting arguably the best sights *IMO* To exist.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

A Hogg father with hogg-it bar!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

does anyone know if the bow will still fit in a case with this site installed? It looks like it would get in the way.


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently have a boss hogg but im have been really thinking about it the last few months after this season I would like to get a hogg father single pin and use it for hunting purposes.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Get real. Everyone who has a show wants to promote the sponsor products.

All there doing is explaining there sponsors stuff. Lee and Tiffiany wont effect me and my choice of hunting equipment.

I do listen and be open minded on any archery product whether it be someone here on the fourum or Lee or Tiffany.

Some here act like you never seen an advertisement.
DB


----------



## bowhntr4lif (Dec 30, 2010)

I could honestly care less who is using them I just think they are great sights!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bowhntr4lif said:


> I could honestly care less who is using them I just think they are great sights!


Yep, when are you getting your bow so we can go shoot. I am going to both of the shoots this weekend and hope that that pulse comes in a couple days so we can get back to shooting! Plus spot hoggs are awesome.


----------



## boonner (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree lets talk more about Tiff!!!


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

13bonatter69 said:


> does anyone know if the bow will still fit in a case with this site installed? It looks like it would get in the way.


The sight bar is removable


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, you can take them off and that is slick but went with a tommy.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The Ultimate Slider !*

I don't use a Hogg Father because of Lee and Tiffany; I've owned mine for almost two years. 
It fits fine in my Field & Stream soft case without the need for removal.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> I don't use a Hogg Father because of Lee and Tiffany; I've owned mine for almost two years.
> It fits fine in my Field & Stream soft case without the need for removal.


Thats sweet. Might try one sense you like it. LOL
DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thats sweet. Might try one sense you like it. LOL
> DB




There you go, Dan ! 
I'm a celebrity in my own mind. :toothy2:


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> Wow. I thought he shot deer with arrows.


How do the deer get the arrows...?


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Eric,
If you know Lee, you would know that is totally untrue, we have been very fortunate from the very start to use what we would like, just like we would never just shoot an animal to make a show, we would never use a product that we did not think works. With that sight Lee is shooting over a hundred yards and I am up to 85 yards, we both have become better shooters practicing at long distances.
Thank you,
Tiffany


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

Lee 70 lbs
Tiff 54 lbs
Tiffany


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

So you never ever change anything that you are shooting pumpkin eater? Remember Lee worked at an archery shop(Bwanna Archery) for 10 years, he is always tinkering with our bows.
T


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tiffany Lakosky said:


> Hi Eric,
> If you know Lee, you would know that is totally untrue, we have been very fortunate from the very start to use what we would like, just like we would never just shoot an animal to make a show, we would never use a product that we did not think works. With that sight Lee is shooting over a hundred yards and I am up to 85 yards, we both have become better shooters practicing at long distances.
> Thank you,
> Tiffany


Its just not Lee that likes this sight. First time I saw one Tim Gillingham was using it for 3d. He said it made and built like a tank.
Hope all well. How about Brad heading for Japan. Not sure how the hunting is over there. LOL You and Lee may have to travel over seas and check it out.
DB
DB


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Tiffany Lakosky said:


> Lee 70 lbs
> Tiff 54 lbs
> Tiffany


54 pounds Tiff! You been working out? :wink:


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

Ha!! I wish, just been shooting a ton!!!!!
T


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

There is no way that Lee and Tiffany are going to use a product that they dont believe in, it would not make any sense, this is their livelihood. 

I would also like to say that I just met them at the Harrisburg show and they are both a class act. I was very impressed with how they treated people and how they did not rush anybody through. I was also impressed with the other individual working for them, thehe was not the least bit pushy on trying to sell anything unlike some other booths I was at.

Kirk


----------

